# Game 54: Grizzlies @ Heat (4/6 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, April 6, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another tough game. They got a lot of players that usually play well against us.

Zach Randolph has been coming off the bench since coming back from injury.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. A lot of tough players to match up against. Even Speights has had some big board games against us. We haven't seemed to be able to string together a few wins in a row, so this is big IMO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Mike Miller again tonight. But it sounds like he'll be back on Sunday.



> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏ @EthanJSkolnick Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Mike Miller out tonight, as expected. Looking like Sunday. He's moving fine, just making sure ankle is strong enough to avoid re-injury.





> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Wade went through half the shootaround, then got pulled to rest for tonight. Plans to play.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron 43
Wade 23
Bosh 15
Chalmers 10
Turiaf 4
Shane 0


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I get to watch most of the game - yay.

Leggo Heat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Tony Allen for the Grizzlies. He had a tooth go threw his cheek today in shootaround, in a collision with OJ Mayo. OUCH!

Quincy Pondexter gets the start at SG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

First SunSports telecast ive had in a while.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lotta missed js to start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jmaes2Bosh for the J


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBrons headband looks even thicker in white.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good contest by Ronny there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Slow start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Some may remember be saying I want us to acquire Speights back when he was with the 76ers. 

Grizzlies gave up nothing for him basically.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hitting that J early


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh1: is locked in tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario what the **** was that pass!?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario should be benched forever for that pass. That shit was turrible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was the worst decision, ever. Really Mario?

Bench him for that Spo. A middle schooler wouldnt have thrown that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gay, Speights, Conley, Randolph, Mayo. They got a lot of players who always play us well.

Wade2LBJ!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2James WOW


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our D is getting killed. Again.

Broken record.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

We need Wade!!One good game is all it takes!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus ****ing christ Haslem

WHY SPO. WHYYYYY


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Take care of that ****ing ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So damn sloppy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Turnover, turnover, turnover....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lay it in Wade. Not everything has to be a ****ing highlight!!!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

LOL Lebron trying to pass to chalmers and Wade cuts it off and it and then turns it over. God his ego is to much sometimes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy shit, come on. Wake the **** up.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

UGLY!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade hasn't got the athleticism for that anymore. I've seen that a few times this year, the missed dunk.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh wow.

This is ****ing embarassing.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Is Wade 100% healthy?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mavros_01 said:


> Is Wade 100% healthy?


Doubt anyone is this season.

But no. If he was, they wouldnt be holding him out of half the morning shootaround.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another turnover..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo - Grizz have heaps of size...so you Haslem at C, lebron at the 4??


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy **** we're winning the turnover game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF UD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UDONIS! U SHOULDN'T HAVE!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is unbelievably ugly basketball by the Heat


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And another turnover.

More turnovers than points.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

We have 8 points and 9 turnovers.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Another candidate for the worst 1st q of the year!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2Harris x2!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrel finally


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrel!!! 

Adam just pulled a Randy


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Cole to Harris that was a sick finish!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Harris trying to take Wade's spot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10 turnovers in the quarter. My goodness.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

10th turnover in the quarter. This is unbelievable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

11 turnovers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-12 after 1

Worst 1st quarter of the year. Embarrassing.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Norris sucks


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was the most insipid quarter i've seen in some time. Pathetic.

I feel sorry for the home crowd having to witness that shit live.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

12 points 11 turnovers. Gotta be the worst quarter of the year. Ive been saying this all-year, the only team that can beat Miami in a 7 game series is Memphis.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Norris is so dumb. He had time to get that to a teammate to take a much better shot. When you turn the ball over 11 times in a quarter, every little look counts.

We suck.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

ßen said:


> Norris sucks


I HATE COLE!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole has fallen off a cliff.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole -- out of the rotation. Do it.



Wade2Bosh said:


> No Tony Allen for the Grizzlies. He had a tooth go threw his cheek today in shootaround, in a collision with OJ Mayo. OUCH!
> 
> Quincy Pondexter gets the start at SG.


That happened in their last game, I believe against Dallas. It was brutal, he was bleeding like crazy on the ground. Where'd you hear shootaround?

Dwyane shouldn't come out unless he scores his first point. New rule.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant hit the backside of a bran


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo call a ****ing timeout.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

So it's Lebron or NO HEAT TEAM??Come on guys.....WAKE UP!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Cole -- out of the rotation. Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> That happened in their last game, I believe against Dallas. It was brutal, he was bleeding like crazy on the ground. Where'd you hear shootaround?


Guess they meant he tested it at shootaround and decided he wasnt ready.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML. Wade misses, Arenas hits.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, no one can score


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is the only one who has shown up


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Speights and 1. Lol.

This is comical.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo needs to get off haslem's dick. Im so sick of this UD/CB frontcourt, its beyond a joke.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, look at Bosh watch that 1st shot by Speights, then instead on getting a body on him, just watches the shot miss which leads to an and1 because he was out of position.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron needs to go into Cavalier mode.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good job Bosh. Help him hit the layup and daintily foul him.

Should we rest Wade until he's healthy/rested? Can't have him playing this awful in the playoffs. Somewhat related: seeing so many guards with broken Js improve theirs beyond Dwyane's ability really frustrates me, does he just not work on it enough? Its not like Rondo, who's never had even a season shooting jumpers well, Dwyane has had a couple. To see him regress to having no faith in it is really discouraging.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally, Wade


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Where is Lebron?6 min rest??When the team looks like this?Why?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD CB FRONTCOURT DOES NOT WORK

SPOOOOO


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Outside of Bosh and Harris heat are 1-16


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Embarrassing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We have the unique distinction of being the most embarrassing team in the league, while having the 3rd best record. Unbelievable this shit. Such simple basketball being played disdainfully. Finally get a stop? We can grab that defensive board next time...

Too-smart-for-himself Spo has apparently eliminated Joel from the rotation. More UD! Its amazing how much this guy doesn't get it. He's supposed to be an obsessive basketball mind.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont see how everybody in this forum can see it, but the head coach cant.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another missed dunk, Dwyane.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade missing another wide open dunk. This is bad.....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade cant even get a dunk to go down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Harris is saving our ass


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

thankyou Spo finally take out Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Way too much UD tonight. Way too much.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Terrell scored there, but our O is so awful. Seldom get the ball passed the 3-point-line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ 333


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron needs to keep shooting...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man we are getting NOTHING on O


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I know Spo doesn't get rotations, but Harris and Chalmers should not be playing at the same time. With Cole secretly signing a contract with Chicago to sabotage our season, Terrell needs to replace him (defensively playing PG while LeWade plays it offensively) in the rotation.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

**** sakes open bosh and chalmers ****s it up


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MARIO WTF ARE U DOING!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** YOU CHALMERS! **** YOU!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh man, we desperately need to sign a veteran PG. Mike James, Anthony Carter, Tim Hardaway...Anyone.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Are you really going to try that laser pass now Rio? Really?

Man he has shit for brains.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish we signed Arenas. Dammit.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

:lol::lol:...With Cole secretly signing a contract with Chicago to sabotage our season....

Damn it!!!I knew it!!!That makes sooo much sense!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Man we are getting NOTHING on O


I'm telling you, it hasn't improved a lick since the start of last year. All those hours Spo spent talking to Chip Kelly he could've spent, I don't know, figuring out how NBA teams run an offense. I really think Pat needs to loosen up the "HEAT family only" rule and let in an outsider who understands how to organize five men in a fashion that increases the chance of putting the ball in the basket. I realize we led the league in FG% for most of the season, so "it wasn't a problem," but it clearly is. Having players like the Big 3, you better lead the league in FG%. To me, though, that doesn't mean your system is flawless. In fact, its deplorable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 wide open 3's...missed.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

3 missed threes in a row


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ronny had a layup there. Whyd he kick it for a trey?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Are you really going to try that laser pass now Rio? Really?
> 
> Man he has shit for brains.


Our PGs combined IQ? 45.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shot under 40% on Wednesday and are at 34% tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mavros_01 said:


> :lol::lol:...With Cole secretly signing a contract with Chicago to sabotage our season....
> 
> Damn it!!!I knew it!!!That makes sooo much sense!


Maybe I should've said CLE, actually, considering where he's from. Gilbert would pay millions.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Everyone knew that lob was coming.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FTs are good LeBron. Need those.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gasol flounders around..."hmmm...FOUL!"


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

I really miss Miller!!!And not just today!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

cant even inbounds the ball


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a confession to make that makes me very sad. I hate Chalmers' face.

EDIT: Damnit. I said this before he missed the FT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

48-32 at the half

Embarrassing half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Conley three just broke me.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lol 32 points @ half....With the talent we have. That should never happen...ever.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

OCH -24
MIAMI -16

You get the point!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We love wide-open 3's for the opposing team. LOVE IT. Will never, ever, ever adjust. Its more important to shade the ball-handler pointlessly. 

:spo: -- _Everyone knows, in this game of purity and truth, 2 intangible points kill you more than 3 tangible points._


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Good news OKC is lossing by 24 to Pacers. But shit if we somehow win this 1 we will be ahead of OKC


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32 points for a team with Wade, Bosh and Lebron on the floor a majority of the time. 

Dont get it. Dont get it at all.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

I think we look fatigued!Physically and mentally!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think we look like ****ing shit.

Physically and mentally.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wade County said:


> I think we look like ****ing shit.
> 
> Physically and mentally.


Well..that too!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When I see Spo now, I just think of this:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> No Tony Allen for the Grizzlies. He had a tooth go threw his cheek today in shootaround, in a collision with OJ Mayo. OUCH!
> 
> Quincy Pondexter gets the start at SG.


That happened at the end of the Dallas game Wednesday, actually.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice finish by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10 3's last game but 1-9 from 3 tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** you Mario.

You're a piece of shit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Dwyane.

Need more of that.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

finally Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> That happened at the end of the Dallas game Wednesday, actually.


Yeah, Jace corrected me.

Down 12 yet it feels like we're down by much more still.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish we didnt bench Joel and just cut UD's minutes down. Seriously Spo :spo:


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

That's my boy!!!Niiice and easy!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I remember, once upon a glorious time, when a young man by the name of Mario Chalmers...could hit three-pointers. So long ago.

Seriously, with the way he was shooting prior to signing with Spalding, you knew his percentages had to take a drastic Operation Dumbo Drop at some point, but this is real bad.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade County said:


> **** you Mario.
> 
> You're a piece of shit.


Who isnt a piece of shit outside of Wade LEbron and Bosh. I might have to say Turiaf and thats it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG Mario...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boshhhh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MARIOOOOOOOOO


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

HOLY **** CHALMERS ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? It went from us gonna get 2 points to them getting 2 points


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was such a momentum killer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bench Mario. Start Miller once he's back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

One more **** you for Chalmers...leading to two for MEM after a Heat break. Should've been a charge drawn by Bosh, though. Ref, you suck.



Wade County said:


> Wish we didnt bench Joel and just cut UD's minutes down. Seriously Spo :spo:


Thanks for bringing it up though. NBATV crew casually called it an eye-poke during the highlight, which would've been brutal with the pool of blood under him. I looked it up and couldn't find anything that night.

EDIT: wrong quote


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Wish we didnt bench Joel and just cut UD's minutes down. Seriously Spo :spo:


Apparently Pat never told him Turiaf was supposed to take UD's minutes, not Joel's, even if he takes the latter's spot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Harris and Battier in. Not Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:joel:!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade picking it up...Good Job


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers out. Harris in. Good, Spo.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Yes Joel!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

See why you're supposed to play Jor-El? Come on bro.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, how did Lebron miss there? 

We just cant get it under 10.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron pulled a D-Wade!! wtf was that/??


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****, LeBron. How is that not a dunk, let alone a layup with no chance to go in? Oye.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:joel: :joel::joel:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

damn Joel is more a offensive liability that Battier


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I swear before Battier came to the Heat, everytime i watched him take a three...He made it. Now ive literally seem him make 2.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is on, but we cant get stops. Typical.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

73-61 after 3

What a frustrating quarter. Finally get the offense working, then Memphis gets hot as well. Just cant break the 10pt barrier.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Instead of using the foul to give right as Gasol caught, we wait for him to hit the hook so he can get the and-1. We're awful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 73-61 after 3
> 
> What a frustrating quarter. Finally get the offense working, then Memphis gets hot as well. Just cant break the 10pt barrier.


Kept leaving Conley open, though. All of his 3's have been open. The Refusal to Adjust Tour.

In Bane's defense, for some reason half of his 3 attempts are caught at his knees. I don't get why we can't throw a decent pass to him so often.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Speights always plays well against us. Was happy to see Philly trade him away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They are hitting every J now. Even a pass at Arenas' feet and he's still able to rise up and hit a 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Goodbye home win-streak.

Anyone see any possible way LeBron doesn't bolt the minute he can if Spo isn't removed? Maybe its Orlando in the back of my head.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh sucks. Now we're losing embarrassingly at home.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our shot to get back in this game was in the 3rd. Had it down to 10 with the ball and momentum, but Mario had that horrible turnover which got the memphis lead back up to 12.

But credit Memphis for hitting what seemed like all of their open shots. Now its an impossible uphill battle to climb.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Reid: "Zach Randolph with a hooker."

Not the first time those words have been uttered.

Needed a laugh, besides at this god awful team. Would SVG be any better (I realize that bridge is burned, but just wondering what y'all think.)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel:

5 points, 3 rebounds, 2 blocks, 8 minutes.

UD:

0 points, 4 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block, 20 minutes.

:spo:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Every time we get a chance to move up in the standings, we shit a Whooopi Goldberg.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We hit 10 3's last game, and are 2-14 tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally string together 2 3's and 2 stops and are down 16.

The comeback begins!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why are Wade and Lebron still in?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There should be a rule that Mike B. doesn't scream "Two minutes left. DOS..." when we're down 15 in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Juwan Howard just hit a field goal before Chalmers could. Rio is teh suck.

This was fun.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Haslem Battier Cole and Chamlers combine for a whopping 0-15


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thankfully, that game is over. By far the ugliest game of the season. No energy to begin the game, 12 turnovers in the 1st quarter and score only 12 points int he 1st quarter. 

2 games in a row that we shoot 40% or under and I believe Miami has been held under 100 points in 15 of the last 18 games. The offense is on a downward spiral. Wade, Lebron and Bosh on the same team and this keeps happening.

But im sure Spo will focus on the defense after the game.

Said it before the game started, they are loaded with players that play good against us and they all played up to that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Every time we get a chance to move up in the standings, we shit a Whooopi Goldberg.


Maybe they're tanking on purpose mg:


Nope, we just suck.

Seriously though, look at the standings. As of now, the 1 seed has to go through New York and Boston, with the 2 seed having to go through Philly(who we own) and Indy or Orlando :whoknows:

Playoffs cant come soon enough. I'm tired of watching this team play.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow I picked a good game to fall asleep before.

And wtf we lost to Memphis at home? I know they're pretty good but damn. That's weak.

Edit: I see what happened Jace dumped the Heat dancers. SMH.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Haslem Battier Cole and Chamlers combine for a whopping 0-15


You should watch the Lakers/Rockets game. Should be more competitive. Hope to see you on the Laker board!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bad shooting night from the three for Bron Bron tonight. He needs to cut down on his threes a bit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

COME BACK MILLER! :miller:

I bet every night Spoelstra has the same dream. In this dream he walks from behind a curtain in a large auditorium in Springfield, Massachusetts. The crowd is erupting in voluminous applause. He approaches the podium, stops, sighs, and tearfully looks upon the feverish crowd. After several minutes, as the noise finally subsides just enough for all to hear his voice over the loudspeaker, he begins to speak on his favorite subject: A warrior. A man of pure identity, grit, and truth. The chassis, battery, tires, and fuel of the Energy Bus. He begins to present Udonis Haslem to the Naismith Memorial Basketball Hall of Fame. 

Finally, warm, ever-flowing tears wrapping his cheeks like yoga pants on Rosa Acosta, Spoelstra comes to the end of the purest, truthiest speech ever uttered in The Hall, and Udonis, UD, THE Warrior, approaches the stage in the grittiest, most understated suit ever worn anywhere. Spo licks his shivering lips as Haslem takes humble step, after humble step. Sweat begins to pool under his armpits. Both men spread their arms like triumphant bald eagles as they prepare to embrace. The deafening cacophony of the crowd has now melded into a singular wall of white noise. Erik is reaching a higher state. Linking with a higher being. He's approaching Nirvana. Now, a mere millimeter from making physical contact with The Warrior, Coach Spo is awakened in a haste. Startled and dejected by the juxtaposition of ultimate bliss and stark reality, he gathers himself before shifting in his sheets, only to discover the feeling of an entire bottle of maple syrup in the crotch of his jammies.

:spo: -- _Not again._

Wash. Rinse. Repeat. The story of Erik Spoelstra.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A couple of those 3's by Lebron were late in the 4th when the game was already decided.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

23AJ said:


> Bad shooting night from the three for Bron Bron tonight. He needs to cut down on his threes a bit.


2-6 isnt bad, 33%...Kobe's at like 24% for the season noone talks about his terrible shots.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> 2-6 isnt bad, 33%...Kobe's at like 24% for the season noone talks about his terrible shots.


It's not good or bad. It's just to many three point shots to put up when you're missing more than making for one single game. Besides it's just not Bron's strength. The more I see this Heat team, the more I believe that if Derrick Rose get's healthy the Bulls will beat the Heat. I've been very disappointed with the Heat since the all star break.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jamel Irief said:


> You should watch the Lakers/Rockets game. Should be more competitive. Hope to see you on the Laker board!


Last time I watched the Lakers...Kobe went 0-15 to start the game and ended up 3-21. All he did was solidify that he's a bum


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Haslem Battier Cole and Chamlers combine for a whopping 0-15


Remember when all we heard about was how great this support system was?



BlackNRed said:


> Wow I picked a good game to fall asleep before.
> 
> And wtf we lost to Memphis at home? I know they're pretty good but damn. That's weak.
> 
> Edit: I see what happened Jace dumped the Heat dancers. SMH.


I dumped them with 2 minutes left. They don't deserve to see this.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> A couple of those 3's by Lebron were late in the 4th when the game was already decided.


I watched the game dude. That's a moot point you're making. LeBron shot every three ball to make, regardless of the score. My only point is, that even though LeBron is having a great statistical year from three, it's still not his strength by any stretch of the imagination. And at some point he's going to have to rely much more on his size, technique, and over all paint game. Nobody out lasts father time. I want to see Bron play closer to the basket more, and punish guys in the paint.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

23AJ said:


> It's not good or bad. It's just to many three point shots to put up when you're missing more than making for one single game. Besides it's just not Bron's strength. The more I see this Heat team, the more I believe that if Derrick Rose get's healthy the Bulls will beat the Heat. I've been very disappointed with the Heat since the all star break.


he was 2-4 till the very end when the game was pretty much over...only hope hope to do a 3 pointer barrage. You obviously didnt watch the game. 

And no Bulls cant beat the Heat in playoffs, there's like 1% of a chance that would ever happen.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Remember when all we heard about was how great this support system was?
> 
> 
> 
> I dumped them with 2 minutes left. They don't deserve to see this.


lmao.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Last time I watched the Lakers...Kobe went 0-15 to start the game and ended up 3-21. All he did was solidify that he's a bum


While efficiency is not his middle name, and never has been (so cut the Jordan comparisons, MJ shot about 10% better), "bum" is a little bit far.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> he was 2-4 till the very end when the game was pretty much over...only hope hope to do a 3 pointer barrage. You obviously didnt watch the game.
> 
> And no Bulls cant beat the Heat in playoffs, there's like 1% of a chance that would ever happen.


Watched the game, have had NBA League pass for over six years buckwheat. So don't assume anything about me that you don't know. Shooting two more three point shots isn't a barrage by the way. Bron shot to make, and he missed. 

Sleep on the Bulls all you want, but if healthy they're very capable of beating the Heat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BTW, my Spo novella back there was kinda serious. I seriously believe he'll say something about how UD should be a HOFer if the they had the right criteria when he passes Zo for the most total rebounds in Heat history.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Last time I watched the Lakers...Kobe went 0-15 to start the game and ended up 3-21. All he did was solidify that he's a bum


And the Lakers won!

You should watch again, you might be good lakers luck.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Any Heat fan who thinks the Bulls can't beat the Heat is in massive denial.

LOL @ "buckwheat." Haven't heard it in that context. I like.

While I hear your argument that he shot to make, I think W2B's point was that they were pretty much desperation heaves he wouldn't have taken in the context of a competitive game. Heat have a Bible's worth of worries before LeBron's threes.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

23AJ said:


> Watched the game, have had NBA League pass for over six years buckwheat. So don't assume anything about me that you don't know. Shooting two more three point shots isn't a barrage by the way. Bron shot to make, and he missed.
> 
> Sleep on the Bulls all you want, but if healthy they're very capable of beating the Heat.


Just like last year right? SMH


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jamel Irief said:


> And the Lakers won!
> 
> You should watch again, you might be good lakers luck.


Yeah they need luck and refs to win. Terrible team all around. You got a Rape expert who acts like a baby, a 7 footer who ****s around shooting three's like he is dirk and disrespects his Coach, another 7 footer who looks like Shooter Mcgaven from Happy Gilmore but more whiny and a coach who looks like Mr. Potatoe Head


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

doctordrizzay said:


> Ive been saying this all-year, the only team that can beat Miami in a 7 game series is Memphis.


Just like last year right? SMH


:dirk:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

King Joseus said:


> Just like last year right? SMH
> 
> 
> :dirk:


Last year I said the only team that could beat Miami in a 7 game series was Dallas. And yup I was prett darn right


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:gay:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

edit: nevermind


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23AJ said:


> I watched the game dude. That's a moot point you're making. LeBron shot every three ball to make, regardless of the score. My only point is, that even though LeBron is having a great statistical year from three, it's still not his strength by any stretch of the imagination. And at some point he's going to have to rely much more on his size, technique, and over all paint game. Nobody out lasts father time. I want to see Bron play closer to the basket more, and punish guys in the paint.


He took a 3 to beat the end of quarter buzzer and a 3 with 2 minutes left in the game, when the game was already decided. Not really the night to get on him for his 3pt shooting. Not really the season to get on his 3pt shooting either since he's attempting much less and making at a career high clip.

You wanna get on him or Spo for not getting him in the post more thats completely different. I think everyone agrees with that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> :gay:


Haha. If Heat fans did this with a :lebron: or :joel: after beating opposing teams in their forum, I'm sure there'd be an uproar. Every time we get beaten we get gloaters. Fitting. I get it.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

doctordrizzay said:


> Last year I said the only team that could beat Miami in a 7 game series was Dallas. And yup I was prett darn right


That's funny, 'cause...



> Lol, Lebron finally as a good supporting cast like MJ, Kobe, Shaq, Duncan...Peirce. He isnt losing. im sorry guys


http://www.basketballforum.com/6574901-post31.html


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jace said:


> Any Heat fan who thinks the Bulls can't beat the Heat is in massive denial.
> 
> LOL @ "buckwheat." Haven't heard it in that context. I like.
> 
> While I hear your argument that he shot to make, I think W2B's point was that they were pretty much desperation heaves he wouldn't have taken in the context of a competitive game. Heat have a Bible's worth of worries before LeBron's threes.


I definitely agree, that Bron shooting three's isn't the Heat's biggest problems, not by a long shot. My real point is that as Bron continues to age, I personally want to see him playing closer, and closer to the basket. The guy is built like a mack truck, and has all the skills in the world, to dominate down low in the paint. 

Also buckwheat, one of my favorite television characters of all time!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The Heat probably will make it to the Finals again, but it's no sure thing. There's a difference between confidence and foolish arrogance.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> That's funny, 'cause...


Not really fair to doctordrizzay. He has a way of making brash, declarative statements about things in the future, at least half of which are bound to be proven false. Check every losing game thread this season if you need more fodder. We love his confidence, but admittedly its not the best tactic if you don't love the taste of crow.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Jace said:


> Haha. If Heat fans did this with a :lebron: or :joel: after beating opposing teams in their forum, I'm sure there'd be an uproar. Every time we get beaten we get gloaters. Fitting. I get it.


:dwill: I do this anytime I see us win against a team with a relevant fanbase. I think I trolled the Laker forum not too long ago..it's all gravy mang.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Aight. Bridge water. I think I recall you being a decent person so I kinda felt bad singling you out for that actually.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Yeah they need luck and refs to win. Terrible team all around. You got a Rape expert who acts like a baby, a 7 footer who ****s around shooting three's like he is dirk and disrespects his Coach, another 7 footer who looks like Shooter Mcgaven from Happy Gilmore but more whiny and a coach who looks like Mr. Potatoe Head


So are you not going to watch the game tonight or post in the Lakers forum? I guess we'll have to count on the refs to win this one then!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

doctordrizzay said:


> Yeah they need luck and refs to win. Terrible team all around. You got a Rape expert who acts like a baby, a 7 footer who ****s around shooting three's like he is dirk and disrespects his Coach, another 7 footer who looks like Shooter Mcgaven from Happy Gilmore but more whiny and a coach who looks like Mr. Potatoe Head


Yeah, they suck. They've only won 2 rings and made 3 finals appearances over the past four seasons. I bet they're all rapists. And bums.

I've always thought that this board was extremely fortunate in it's crop of Heat fans, (even you, Heated) but apparently you can't win them all.

It's weird; the Heat have not played well by any stretch of the imagination over the past few weeks but they are literally the last team in the league that any opponent wants to play. Talent counts for something I suppose.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

79-75 Rockets in the 3rd. The prophecy is fulfilling itself!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

80-81 Lakers. ****ing refs missed six travels and 2 offensive fouls on that play.

DRAGIC!

:nash:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Joseph Goodman ‏ @MiamiHeraldHeat Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> LeBron James, just before hafltime in front of press row, told Mario Chalmers "don't turn the damn ball over." #ihatemylife


Mario then went on to have the worst, unforced turnover of the game in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can you describe that play? I took a shower at halftime to rid myself of the slime that the first half slathered on me, came out late.

I haven't checked the Twitter machine. Any word on LeBron's finger?

And maybe the whole yelling at Rio to play better thing is the wrong approach. Perhaps positive reinforcement is necessary. Dwyane and LeBron should carry "1 UP" stickers to give him every time he makes a sound play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Can you describe that play? I took a shower at halftime to rid myself of the slime that the first half slathered on me, came out late.


We had all the momentum, had just cut the lead to 10 for the 1st time. Grizzlies had missed a shot, Bosh got the rebound and Lebron and Wade were off and running, the crowd was alive, Bosh then threw a simple pass to Mario, who took his eye of the ball as he was looking to quickly outlet it to Lebron, and mishandled it and it went right to Conley and they quickly converted a layup off of the turnover. 

Like a pin to a balloon. What was about to become a single digit game and wake the crowd up, turned back into a 12pt game, the crowd got restless and a ton of momentum lost.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh nevermind I saw that. Awful. Evil Rio has been rearing his head too often lately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yet as bad as he's been, he's still been 10 times better than Cole.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

we have the worst point guard rotation in the league. When Miller gets back Cole better get cut and LEbron or Wade can play point instead of Chalmers


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What would be the point of cutting Cole? You don't need to cut someone to play other guys at his position that are already on the roster. Cole's been mindnumblingly horrible, but he could figure it out, at least for stretches (if that makes sense), at some point close to, or during, the playoffs. Spo should continue giving him first half minutes to gauge where he's at, and if he performs like an ass than the minutes are all Terrell's in the 2nd.


----------

